

No, iPhone 6+ does not bend - gchokov
http://www.businessinsider.com/bendgate-truthers-claim-to-have-found-the-real-story-behind-the-flexible-iphone-6-2014-9

======
gk1
> Reddit user "tittywagon" was one online commenter who is skeptical of
> BendGate: "The hoodie, glasses, backwards hat. The guy is a side-show idiot
> who blew it way out of proportion for YouTube views."

This is some high-quality reporting. /s

